# My Gentoo

## _dev_ich

Moin.

Nu hab ich auch Gentoo. Wurde auch Zeit. Über 10 Jahre hats gebraucht.

Habe mir eine (die 12.1 glaubsch) LiveDVD auf Festplatte gezogen, bisschen STAGE3 ausgepackt, bisschen emergen..., bisschen chroot, bisschen Kernel anpassen, bisschen Lilo....

Kennt ihr ja.

Läuft.

Geil.

Aber noch nicht so, wie es soll   :Confused: 

Ich habe mir nemmich nicht nur STAGE3 auf HD gezogen, sondern das ROOT Verzeichnis der DVD *rolleyes*. Hobsch mal eben rüberkopiert   :Rolling Eyes: 

Das hat aber den Vorteil, daß ich ganz viel Software schon vorinstalliert habe was ich auch net ändern will. Gentoo is echt neu für mich, ich brauch ein bisschen Übersicht.

Auch ein lauffähiges KDE ist was nettes.

Doch läuft der ganze plöde init-Prozess wie auf der DVD ab, wie es mir scheint.

Das muß ich noch anpassen, will ich aber selbst noch feintunen, keine überflüssigen probings oder gar Laden von unnützen Diensten.

Dringende Probleme habe ich einige, ich fang mal mit 2 an:

- Xorg hat kein deutsches Keyboard. In runlevel 2 ist alles gut.

Bislang hatte ich immer XFree, und dann hat Xorg auch noch auf HAL umgeschaltet. HILFE. 

Ich habe die LOCALES gecheckt, sogar ein locale-gen dürchführen lassen. Deutsch war als eine von 15 Sprachen dabei.

Das Problem der deutschen Tastatur unter X tritt übrigens auch auf der LiveCD auf, obwohl DE während des bootens übergeben wird....

In der /etc/make.conf ist "de" unter LINGUAS korrekt eingetragen.

- startx bricht ab, weil der Treiber für fbdrv nicht gefunden wird.

Dazu muß ich saggen, daß X wunderbar gestartet wird, wenn der Standard Initprozess der DVD durchlaufen wird.

Alle notwendigen Treiber sind also vorhanden, sie werden via startx aber falsch oder nicht geladen.

Obs die optimalen Treiber sind, interessiert mich später. Erstmal "up and running"   :Cool: 

Letztlich will ich mein X auf keinen Fall mit KDE oder Gnome-Kram belasten. Für den Moment will ich KDE aber lauffähig halten. Ein schlanker WM aus der ~box Serie wie Fluxbox oder Blackbox sind was mir vorschwebt.

Und dann habe ich letzt dieses geile Fusion-Plugin gesehen, das die Fenster so nett verzerrt beim bewegen. Das will ich auch haben!

Die Dokus auf gentoo.de zum Thema scheinen veraltet, sie beziehen sich noch auf eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

Die hier ist aber leer. Sie scheint nur eine Abwärtskompatibilität zu XFree zu sein.... Hier liegen zwar Beispieldateien, die sehen wie Xfree-Configs aus.

da müsste ich aber manuell alles eintragen... Hilfe ....

Thx 4 any hints!

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ich habe mir nemmich nicht nur STAGE3 auf HD gezogen, sondern das ROOT Verzeichnis der DVD *rolleyes*. Hobsch mal eben rüberkopiert  
> ...

 

Da bist du bei gentoo komplett verkehrt. Wenn es bei dir ein gentoo seien muss (aus welchen gründen kann ich deinem post nicht entnehme) 

solltest du dir sabayon installieren. Basiert auf gentoo bloss mit fertig gebauten Pakete. Das funktioniert sicherlich schneller und besser als das was

du dir da zusammen biegen möchtest.

MfG

----------

## _dev_ich

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da bist du bei gentoo komplett verkehrt.

 

Hast Du auch inhaltlich was zu sagen? Oder wollen wir die 1000. Distri-Diskussion lostreten?

Also ich will das nicht. Das brauch ich seit langem nicht mehr   :Cool:  .

----------

## bbgermany

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   
> 
> Da bist du bei gentoo komplett verkehrt. 
> 
> Hast Du auch inhaltlich was zu sagen? Oder wollen wir die 1000. Distri-Diskussion lostreten?
> ...

 

Hi,

darum ging es nicht. Man kopiert nicht einfach den Inhalt der LiveCD/LiveDVD auf die HDD und hofft ein lauffähiges Gentoo zu haben, sondern man geht wirklich Schritt für Schritt nach dem Handbuch (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/) vor. Dann gibt es am Ende eigentlich ein lauffähiges, schlankes und schnelles System.

Die LiveCD/LiveDVD ist nämlich nur ein Medium um zu zeigen was möglich ist und um ein Medium bereitzustellen, von dem Man(n) oder Frau installieren kann.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## bell

Ich gebe bbgermany recht. *Quote:*   

> daß ich ganz viel Software schon vorinstalliert habe was ich auch net ändern will

 Dies entspricht nicht der Zielgruppe von Gentoo. Aber ich vermute, Du willst es nicht wirklich, sondern willst erstmal die Distri kennen lernen, bevor Du was optimierst. Wie bbgermany schon schrieb, gibt es zwei Wege sich dem Gentoo zu nähern:

1.  0 -> Wunschsystem  mit der Anleitung

2. Zuviel -> Wunschsystem über Abspecken der Sabayon-Installation

Noch was anderes: merke Dir bitte zwei Gentoo-Grundsätze, sonst wirst Du bei Gentoo scheitern:

a). Schmeiße nie irgend welche Dateien in das Dateisystem am Paketmanager/Portage vorbei. Damit zerschiesst Du das System (Wie mit Deiner LiveCD-Aktion).

b). Die Probleme lassen sich nicht durch Neu-Installation des Gesamtsystems lösen. Man läuft nur alle Baustellen nochmal durch und landet wieder bei dem ursprünglichen Problem. Besser ist also sich mit dem Problem auseinander zu setzen. Die Ausnahmen sind der Verstoß gegen a). oder wenn Du das Dateisystem zerschossen hast.

Wenn Du dies beachtest, könntest Du ein glücklicher Gentoo-Nutzer werden   :Cool: 

----------

## forrestfunk81

Kann mich da nur anschließen. Installiere nichts an Portage vorbei (außer vielleicht mit Userrechten in ein User Verzeichnis). 

Ums kurz zu machen. Fang am besten neu an. Bei deinem Live CD- / Installations- Mix System ist es schwierig bis unmöglich rauszufinden, welche Teile von der Live CD kommen und welche durch die Installation, ob der Mix aus Configs, Binaries und Libs funktioniert und welche Leichen da noch rumliegen. Früher oder später wirst du damit auf Probleme stoßen. Iirc sind auf der Live CD auch manche Sachen drauf, die auch nur auf der Live CD sinnvoll sind (automatische CPU und Grafik Erkennung etc).

Geh für einen guten Start einfach nach dem Gentoo Handbuch vor und wenn du damit fertig bist, machst ein "emerge -va kde-meta". Damit hast du dann ein komplettes KDE installiert, ähnlich wie auf der Live CD.

[Edit]

Die beim Bewegen verzerrten Fenster nennen sich Wobbly Windows und das gibts auch unter KDE. Mittlerweile sollte Xorg out of the box laufen, man kanns aber auch manuell konfigurieren (siehe hier).

----------

## Josef.95

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> ... "emerge -va kde-meta". Damit hast du dann ein komplettes KDE installiert, ähnlich wie auf der Live CD.

 

Nur ein kurzer Einspruch  :Wink: 

Ein komplettes KDE wird idR kaum jemand wirklich benötigen.

Für ein schlankes Standard-KDE reicht normal zunächst kdebase-meta, damit hat man dann erst mal ein funktionierendes Basis-KDE

Weitere gewünschte KDE Pakete lassen sich dann ja je nach bedarf gezielt nachinstallieren.

----------

## firefly

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   ... "emerge -va kde-meta". Damit hast du dann ein komplettes KDE installiert, ähnlich wie auf der Live CD. 
> 
> Nur ein kurzer Einspruch 
> 
> Ein komplettes KDE wird idR kaum jemand wirklich benötigen.
> ...

 

es geht sogar noch etwas kleiner. Ein lauffähigen KDE Desktop bekommt man schon mit kdebase-startkde

----------

## forrestfunk81

Schon klar, ich meinte ja nur wegen:

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das hat aber den Vorteil, daß ich ganz viel Software schon vorinstalliert habe was ich auch net ändern will. 

 

----------

## cryptosteve

Zudem stellt sich die Frage, in welchem Teil des Handbuchs erklärt wird, wie man das Rootverzeichnis der DVD rüberkopiert. 

Ach, das steht da gar nicht? Tjo, wohl Handbuch nicht gelesen ...   :Twisted Evil: 

Aber ich muss trotzdem mal 'ne Lanze für _dev_ich brechen. DVD 1:1 rüberkopieren und mit Livesystem von HDD starten haben auch noch nicht so viele geschafft ;D

----------

## schmidicom

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Aber ich muss trotzdem mal 'ne Lanze für _dev_ich brechen. DVD 1:1 rüberkopieren und mit Livesystem von HDD starten haben auch noch nicht so viele geschafft ;D

 

Das rüberkopieren dürfte wohl noch das einfachste an der ganze Sache gewesen sein doch das er das dann auch bootfähig bekommen hat wundert mich viel mehr.   :Wink: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Wer weiß Leute,

vielleicht hat er sich ja durch so was in der Art hier inspirieren lassen

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Install_LiveDVD_11.2_to_hard_disk_drive

Doch genau wie diverser Schnellinstallationsanleitungen zu Gentoo, die überall im Netz kursieren, sollte das nie die Erste oder bevorzugte Methode für Gentoo-Einsteiger sein, dieses zu installieren.

Die fehlenden, weil übersprungenen Grundlagen rächen sich früher oder später, was wieder einmal zu beweisen war.

Larry sagt: "Nur der steinige Weg, führt zu einer höheren Stufe der Erkenntnis."   :Wink: 

But now, for something completely different.

Nur um den Installationshürden aus dem Weg gehen zu wollen eine andere Gentoo-basierende Distro zu installieren, aber diese dann wieder zu einem reinen abgespeckten Gentoo reduzieren zu wollen, kann ich eigentlich nicht empfehlen. Macht i.d.R. wegen diverser Abweichungen/Anpassungen/Verbiegungen mehr Arbeit mit schlechteren Erfolgsaussichten, als eine native Gentoo-Installation.

Was anderes ist es wenn man dabei bleiben möchte, um vielleicht die Annehmlichkeiten eines binären Paketmanagements in Anspruch nehmen zu wollen, mit all seine Nachteilen, versteht sich.  :Wink: 

Insofern haben diese Derivate sicher ihre Daseinsberechtigung, die ich ihnen damit nicht absprechen möchte.

Man sollte sich also darüber im klaren sein was man will und dann konsequent danach handeln. 

Also _dev_ich, willst Du ein reines Gentoo, dann vertrau uns einfach (auch wenn's schwer fallen mag) und nimm besagtes Handbuch und mach' es von der Pike auf.

Viel später wird die mal ein Licht aufgehen, wofür das gut war, trust me (I'm an engineer) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp8hvyjZWHs  :Wink: 

Grooß, Andy.

----------

## Erdie

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Da bist du bei gentoo komplett verkehrt. Wenn es bei dir ein gentoo seien muss (aus welchen gründen kann ich deinem post nicht entnehme) 
> 
> MfG

 

Auch wenn es inhaltlich richtig ist, finde ich die Forumulierung  etwas undiplomatisch. Ich fürchte, jetzt ist er beleidigt und Du hast einen potentiellen Gentoo User vergrault. Jeder ist doch mal klein angefangen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Wenn es ein potentieller Gentoo-User ist, dann lässt er sich von so einer Formulierung nicht vergraulen ... eigentlich lassen sich Gentoo-User von überhaupt nichts und niemandem vergraulen ...

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   Hi
> 
> Da bist du bei gentoo komplett verkehrt. Wenn es bei dir ein gentoo seien muss (aus welchen gründen kann ich deinem post nicht entnehme) 
> 
> MfG 
> ...

 

Wenn du meinst das ich mit meiner Formulierung nicht diplomatisch gewesen bin und ihn vergrault habe, das war sicherlich nicht beabsichtige (wenn mich jemand 

nervt usw. ignoriere ich ihn einfach und gut ist, rumstreiten/zurechtweisen usw. wenn es nur mich betrifft mach ich nicht in eine Forum). Auch habe ich absolut

kein Problem damit Anfänger egal in welchen Bereich zu helfen, und mache dabei auch nicht denn "dicken willy" wenn die Probleme auch noch so trivial sind.

Ich wollte ihn eigentlich nur darauf hinweisen das es auch ein gentoo gibt mit fertigen Paketen.

Das nach seiner Aktion mit dem rüber kopieren die installation wohl erledigt war ist wohl relativ wahrscheinlich (spätestens wenn er einmal emerger anschmeist

updates/installiert klingelt es (bei vielen Programmen) richtig). Auch ist aus dem Post für mich nicht ersichtlich warum gentoo, wenn er fertige Pakete habe

will ist er bei gentoo komplett falsch. Er war auch der Meinung das er mit der Art wie er installiert hat er erst mal mit zwei Problemen, die die für ihn wichtigen 

sind anfängt. Was danach kommt können sich diejenigen die sich mit gentoo auskenne und verstanden habe selber ausrechnen. 

Vielleicht ist er aber jetzt auch ein glücklicher sabayon Nutzer der irgend wann hier mal wieder auftaucht.

MfG

----------

## Erdie

Ich will auch nicht sagen, dass das besonders schlimm war, wie Du es formuliert hast. Aber manche Menschen sind eben dünnhäutig, machen sofort die Grätsche und erzählen dann der ganzen Welt, wie böse, arrogant, unfreundlich "diese komischen Gentoo Typen" sind und dass es sich auf einen Fall lohnt, dort einzusteigen, weil die allesamt pillepalle sind ... lol.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Aber manche Menschen sind eben dünnhäutig, machen sofort die Grätsche und erzählen dann der ganzen Welt, wie böse, arrogant, unfreundlich "diese komischen Gentoo Typen" sind und dass es sich auf einen Fall lohnt, dort einzusteigen, weil die allesamt pillepalle sind ... lol.

 

Joar, und unter diesen Gesichtspunkten muss ich dann fuchur recht geben - solche Leute sind bei Gentoo komplett falsch. Denn früher oder später ist der Ton nun mal rauer und wer das nicht verträgt, kann sich das einfach ersparen. Und speziell Gentoo hat in seinem Fahrwasser nun mal User, die wenig Verständnis für unangebracht wenig Eigeninitiative haben.

----------

## _dev_ich

nein neiiinnn.... hier wird keiner vergrault, alles is gut.  :Very Happy: 

Ganz im Gegenteil, vielen Dank schomma für den Input.

Ich weiß das natürlich alles.  Über die ganzen erhobenen Zeigerfinger, mal bös drein  :Evil or Very Mad:  schauend, mal verständnis  :Wink:  voll die Braue hebend *lach* schmunzel ich.

Einen Dank an Andy, er hat das gut beschrieben.

Hey, ich bin auch "engineer", ich weiß genau was ihr meint.

Ich will ja auch kein zersemmeltes System kriegen, gentoo is nich irgendeine Distro, ich denke schon, daß ich schon immer eine Neigung zur Quelle hatte.

Dieser janze RPM und Yasterei geht mir uffn Semmel. Ich will was straightes, selbstgeschnitztes.

Habe nur momentan gaaaaaar keine Zeit.  Ja, ich muß es wohl mit einem sauberen Stage3 beginnen *sfz*.

Aber jez weiß ich ja wies geht, geht also Ruckzuck.

Bis denne!

----------

## cryptosteve

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> nein neiiinnn.... hier wird keiner vergrault, alles is gut. 
> 
> [ ... ]
> 
> Ich will was straightes, selbstgeschnitztes.

 

siehste ... doch ein potentieller Gentoo-User  :Very Happy: 

Viel Erfolg   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Randy Andy

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> nein neiiinnn.... hier wird keiner vergrault, alles is gut. 
> 
> ... ich denke schon, daß ich schon immer eine Neigung zur Quelle hatte.
> 
> 

 

Schön, dass Du nicht so schnell die Flinte ins Korn werfen willst, auch wenn es Dir momentan vielleicht an Zeit mangeln sollte.

Irgendwann wird deine Beharrlichkeit dann auch belohnt werden (nach dem break even).

Dann sach ich mal, willkommen bei Gentoo.

Bis denne, Andy.

----------

## _dev_ich

Ok ok ok.... habe alles frisch mit einem Stage3 begonnen.

Die wichtigsten Geräte werden angesprochen, runlevel 2 gefällt mir bislang sehr gut. Rattenschnell. Lecker!

rc add sshd default und ich habe den Rechner im (Fernzu)Griff.

Nun wirds Zeit für ne GUI. Also emerge xorg-server.

... kleinen *hüstel* Moment warten, /etc/make.conf anpassen.

Xorg -configure bringt dann einen dieser unschönen segmentation fault

Woran mags liegen? Ich vermute meine Kernel-basteleien... Habe da schon so manches ausgeschaltet.

Wenn ich den Kernel auf Auslieferungszustand setzen will, brauche ich ihm ja nur eine frische .config anbieten und kompilieren. Ich schau mal, ob da noch eine alte .config rumliegt:

Ah ja. 

```
ls -l  /usr/src/linux/.conf*
```

 wirft mir massenhaft alte .config Files raus.

Also Kernel neu kompileren und org-server neu emergen???

Oder gibt es bessere Ideen?

laut Doku installiert xorg-server auch einen hald.... den gibts hier aber nicht.....

Thx 4 any hints!

----------

## Max Steel

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> Ok ok ok.... habe alles frisch mit einem Stage3 begonnen.
> 
> Die wichtigsten Geräte werden angesprochen, runlevel 2 gefällt mir bislang sehr gut. Rattenschnell. Lecker!
> 
> rc add sshd default und ich habe den Rechner im (Fernzu)Griff.

 

Sehr schön gemacht.

 *Quote:*   

> Nun wirds Zeit für ne GUI. Also emerge xorg-server.
> 
> ... kleinen *hüstel* Moment warten, /etc/make.conf anpassen.
> 
> Xorg -configure bringt dann einen dieser unschönen segmentation fault
> ...

 

Dein X versucht modesetting zu verwenden, was dein Kernel nicht unterstützt und daher einen Fehler wirft.

Jenachdem ob du eine Intel oder eine ATI Grafikkarte verwendest musst du zum jeweiligen Xorg-Guide und dir zusammensuchen was für KMS du benötigst. (Im KErnel irgendwo unter Device Drivers --> Graphics... (Aus dem Kopf))

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich den Kernel auf Auslieferungszustand setzen will, brauche ich ihm ja nur eine frische .config anbieten und kompilieren. Ich schau mal, ob da noch eine alte .config rumliegt:
> 
> Ah ja. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Den Kernel auf Auslieferungszustand zu setzen ist deutlich einfacher: make mrproper

Vorher ist es immer eine gute Idee die /usr/src/linux/.config wegzusichern. (zu vergleichszwecken)

Normalerweiße benötigt man dass (das zurücksetzen der Kernelsourcen auf Auslieferungszustand) allerdings nicht, es reicht meistens die Config über menuconfig (oder nconfig oder xconfig oder gconfig) anzupassen und anschließend einen neuen make -j5 (mit 5parallelen Jobs ---> weniger wait-load für die CPU --> schnellere Verarbeitung) run zu starten

 *Quote:*   

> laut Doku installiert xorg-server auch einen hald.... den gibts hier aber nicht.....

 

Die Deutsche Doku ist leider längst nicht mehr aktuell.

 *Quote:*   

> Thx 4 any hints!

 

Just my 2 cents  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, nutze am besten die englische Dokumentation, die ist meist am aktuellsten - schaue dich dazu auf http://www.gentoo.org/ um.

Zur einrichtung von X dann zb das X Server Configuration HOWTO

Viel Erfolg

----------

## mvaterlaus

vielleicht kennst du das projekt schon. aber für einen schlanken, lauffähigen kernel würde ich dir pappy's kernel seeds [1] empfehlen. Dort werden default .configs für alle gentoo kernels bereitgestellt, sowie eine anleitung, wie die geräte, welche du in deinem rechner hast, auch in den kernel eingebaut werden. siehs dir einfach mal an.

[1]www.kernel-seeds.org

----------

## OCmylife

Da ich hier lese, das es noch einen gibt, der gerade zu Gentoo gewechselt ist, habe ich mir gedacht, das ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu gebe, was mir die Installation als ehemaliger Arch-user ganz schön erschwert hat.

Bevor ich jetzt zu Gentoo gewechselt bin, hatte ich auch kurz Funtoo laufen, um mich mit portage ein wenig vertraut zu machen. Da manche Pakete von Gentoo aber einfach nicht übernommen werden, und dadurch manche Pakete absichtlich in die package.mask geschrieben werden sollen(gdm 3.4.1-r1 wegen systemd-umstellung), wollte ich auch da nicht bleiben und wollte Gentoo selbst auf die Beine stellen.

Vorweg: Die Grundinstallation über das Handbuch von 2008 funktioniert ganz gut. Aber dann haperte es für mich gewaltig und ich würde die Installation nach der Einsteigeranleitung von Arch oder Funtoo durchaus vorziehen!

So Grundsystem (inkl den Daemons) steht, wie geht es nun voran? Klar wie in Arch sollte es ja funktionieren(Useraccount adden, etc-dateien bearbeiten, xorg-server inkl treiber , und dann DE installieren). Problematisch wird es nur, wenn man gewisse USE-flags nicht gesetzt hat, die während der Installation der Xorg-basis-pakete, Nvidiatreiber und Desktopenvironment-pakete gar nicht mal so auffallen und gerade einem Frischling das Leben schwer machen können.

Da ich Gnome-user bin habe ich nach der Grundinstallation sofort auf ~amd64 umgebaut. Hier lernt man gleich mit log-dateien umzugehen, falls mal eine Paketinstallation failed(und das passierte mir während des updates ein paar Mal). Finde ich gut, muss ich sagen. Man will ja schließlich auch was dazu lernen.

Jetzt ging es darum Xorg zu installieren. Und da waren dann ein paar Sachen die mir nicht so ganz schmeckten und hier auch schon angesprochen wurden. Ich habe absichtlich den genkernel kompiliert, um Fehlermeldungen bezüglich des Kernels ausschließen zu können(der war zum Glück auch nie Schuld  :Very Happy:  ). Bei funtoo bin ich einfach der Xorg-anleitung gefolgt und es lief sofort out of the box, wie ich es von Arch gewohnt war. Aber nicht hier. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich die No Screens found Fehlermeldung gesehen habe, obwohl der nouveau-treiber installiert war. Dann den proprietären installiert, und auch auf die Idee gekommen libdrm KMS als USEflag zu setzen, aber startx wollte immer noch nicht funktionieren. Xorg -configure half wieder nicht. Gut noch nen configure X befehl vom proprietären Treiber gefunden, aber auch dann wollte X einfach noch nicht starten.

Dann habe ich mich heute nochmal in Ruhe dran gesetzt, log dateien genau gelesen und gemerkt, das er immer noch den nouveau laden will. Tja selbst ist der Mann und die xorg.conf datei selbst neu geschrieben. Tadaa es funktioniert.

Der PC steht im Wohnzimmer und wird deswegen mit einer Bluetooth Logitech MX5500 kombo gesteuert. Bei Arch 0 Probleme gehabt. Hier funktionierten sie gar nicht, meine Razer mouse wurde auch nicht erkannt und ich hatte nur die Logitech G510 tastaur die funktionierte und über die ich konfigurieren konnte. Jo Gnome lief auch schon, aber ohne Maus ist es dann doch ein wenig Mühsam rauszufinden, warum bluetooth jetzt einfach nicht laufen will, obwohl bluetooth im default runlevel gesetzt war. Dann habe ich über google rausgefunden, das eine Datei unter udev bearbeitet werden muss, ich in die Gruppe plugdev muss und aaaaaahh der user hat consolekit in den useflags gesetzt. rebootet. Yes, yes, yes!  :Very Happy: 

Dann waren da noch Kleinigkeiten über die ich vorher schon bei funtoo gestolpert bin(gst-plugins-meta package, pulseaudio mit alsa als useflag kompilieren und und und).

Aber im Endeffekt läuft mein System jetzt und ich bin verdammt stolz drauf. Und es ist so wahnsinnig schnell. Ich würde gerne noch mit Unity und Gnome 3.6 rumexperimentieren- aber das ist mir jetzt zu risikoreich  :Very Happy: 

An den Threadersteller und die posts dazu hier: Auf die Idee muss man auch erstmal kommen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich Sabayon als Gentoo alternative empfehlen würde. Ja es läuft gut, aber die ganze Konfigurationsarbeit wird einem abgenommen und so macht man es sich einfach über den grafischen Installer die Binärpakete zu installieren und lernt für gentoo nichts dazu. Ich finde das funtoo eine gute "Vorstufe" zu gentoo ist. Die Dokumentation erleichtert einiges und man kommt trotzdem nicht an der Konfiguration vorbei. Wenn man sich einfach nur ein System von Grundauf einrichten will und nicht viel Zeit hat, ist Arch aber vielleicht sogar die bessere Alternative(teilweise aber etwas zu bleeding edge, was für mich auch der Grund zum wechseln war). Ich bin mir bei ihm aber sicher, das er es hinbekommt.  :Very Happy:  Von daher Viel Spaß  :Wink: 

Eine Bitte habe ich aber: Bitte bringt die Tutorials auf einen aktuellen Stand. Wenn man sich gar nicht auskennt(ok dann ist gentoo vielleicht wirklich die falsche adresse) und dann noch mit hal konfrontiert wird, macht es die Sache nur unnötig komplizierter. Wenn ihr mir jemand erfahreneren wie mich an die Seite stellt, helfe ich da auch gerne.

So das war erstmal genug geplaudert. Ich wünsche euch noch ein schönes Wochenende

Christian

----------

## schmidicom

 *OCmylife wrote:*   

> Bitte bringt die Tutorials auf einen aktuellen Stand. Wenn man sich gar nicht auskennt(ok dann ist gentoo vielleicht wirklich die falsche adresse) und dann noch mit hal konfrontiert wird, macht es die Sache nur unnötig komplizierter.

 

Eigentlich sind ja nur die deutschen Dokus "veraltet", also würde ich mal annehmen das es lediglich an den Leuten fehlt die Zeit für eine Übersetzung hätten.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *OCmylife wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber im Endeffekt läuft mein System jetzt und ich bin verdammt stolz drauf. (1)Und es ist so wahnsinnig schnell. (2)Ich würde gerne noch mit Unity und Gnome 3.6 rumexperimentieren- aber das ist mir jetzt zu risikoreich 

 

Hallo Christian, Du kleine Plaudertasche. *

Na Das (1) erzähl aber mal den Arch-Usern (oder auch anderen Distros die's nicht hören wollen) und ein Flamewar ist Dir gewiss. 

Hier darfst Du solche Statements aber gerne zum Besten geben, auch wenn sie vermutlich rein Subjektiv sein mögen.

Bei Gentoo übt man sich ja diesbezüglich in "Understatement" und legt den Focus stattdessen auf weitere andere Vorteile.

Zu (2):

No risk, no fun.   :Wink: 

Noch mehr Fun macht's aber, wenn man das Risiko für sich minimieren kann und sich dann später auch noch Erfolg hinzugesellt. 

Um das Risiko für das bereits laufende System zu minimieren empfehle ich folgendes:

Dieses einfach duplizieren auf eine weitere Partition, um es dann nach Herzenslust umzukrempeln oder auch nur zu modifizieren.

Dazu einfach noch eine ausreichend große Partition erzeugen und formatieren oder freischaufeln.

Dann ein Live-system oder ein eventuell anderes schon vorhanden laufenden System booten, die Quell und Ziel Partition des zu klonenden Gentoo's einhängen.

Diese dann z.B. mit cp -a /Quelle/* /Ziel oder mit rsync -a /Quelle/ /Ziel/ klonen.

Anschließend noch die fstab im neuen Ziel an die neuen Pfade anpassen. Dann noch entweder im vorhanden Boot-Loader einen neuen Eintrag mit angepassten Pfaden zum Booten vom neuen Ziel erstellen, z.B. bei separat vorh. Boot-Partition oder wenn nur ein Bootloader verwendet werden soll.

Oder aber einen zweiten Bootloader installieren, nun aber in Boot-Sektor der neuen Zielpartition und auf diesen per chainloading vom ersten Bootloader aus verweisen.

Nun hat man zwei unabhängigen Systeme, eins zum arbeiten oder zur Redundanz und ein oder beliebig viele Weitere zu experimentieren. 

Diese kann man dann auch gegenläufig booten um das jeweils andere System weg-zusichern, ohne künftig dafür eine Live-CD bemühen zu müssen.

Klar soweit   :Wink: 

P.S. (*) Ich erzähl ja auch gerne lang und viel, wie man sieht.

----------

## Max Steel

 *OCmylife wrote:*   

> Eine Bitte habe ich aber: Bitte bringt die Tutorials auf einen aktuellen Stand. Wenn man sich gar nicht auskennt(ok dann ist gentoo vielleicht wirklich die falsche adresse) und dann noch mit hal konfrontiert wird, macht es die Sache nur unnötig komplizierter. Wenn ihr mir jemand erfahreneren wie mich an die Seite stellt, helfe ich da auch gerne.

 

Ich glaube ja das Problem dabei ist das es eindeutig zuviele Projekte gibt. Und gerade wenns Deutsch sein muss ist man leider zuschnell aufgeschmissen, Meiner Meinung nach.

----------

## OCmylife

Hey!

Erstmal vielen Dank für deinen Tip. Klingt soweit schonmal klasse. Und ich habe gerade auch nochmal nachgeschaut. Platz hätte ich noch satt und genug, da meine Installation bisher nichtmal 10 GB verschlingt. Backups von einem kompletten System sind für mich bisher aber noch Neuland, da sich auf der System-ssd eh nur das System und die installierten Programme befinden. Arch war halt in 1-2 Stunden wieder so installiert wie vorher, falls ich mal was kaputt gemacht habe. Da dauerte ein chroot ins System + Fehlersuche meistens länger.

Gparted kann scheinbar auch ntfs partitionen verkleinern. Somit könnte ich von sdb2 gut was abzwacken   :Cool: 

Das einhängen sollte dann ja auch mit der Gentoo-rescue cd klappen, von der ich installiert habe?

Also: mount /sda /sdb3

cp -a /sda /sdb3?

So sollte boot, swap und root ja gleich mitkopiert werden, wenn ich richtig liege. Dann wie du sagst /etc/fstab bearbeiten

sdb3 /media/Sicherung ext4 defaults 0 0

und Lilo müsste ich mir dann nochmal genauer anschauen. Bin bisher nur grub legacy gewohnt und grub2 wollte bei mir während der Installation nicht so ganz, weshalb ich auf lilo gewechselt bin

Zu 1: Eigentlich lag der Vorteil für mich eher darin, das Gentoo selbst in ~amd64 nicht ganz so forsch ist, wie Arch. Aber der Geschwindigkeitsboost ist mir sofort aufgefallen. Da braucht mir keiner was anderes zu erzählen.

Finde ich auch super. So wird es hier definitiv nicht langweilig  :Very Happy:  Ich werde dich jetzt aber erstmal darüber schauen lassen und mir in der Zeit nochmal genauer das Portage wiki durchlesen. Und der Haushalt will auch noch gemacht werden. Vielen Dank  :Wink: 

Edit @Max_Steel: Du stolperst bei der Google-Suche aber nunmal zuerst über die deutschen Tutorials und wunderst dich dann wie veraltet die sind. Da könnte man lieber direkt im ersten Satz auf das englische Wiki verweisen, da dieser Beitrag veraltet ist.

----------

## Max Steel

 *OCmylife wrote:*   

> Das einhängen sollte dann ja auch mit der Gentoo-rescue cd klappen, von der ich installiert habe?
> 
> Also: mount /sda /sdb3
> 
> cp -a /sda /sdb3?
> ...

 

Nur wenns auf der gleichen Partition liegt.

Ein --bind Mount hat den Vorteil das wirklich nur die Partition umgehangen wird. und nicht darin eingehängte Partitionen.

Bsp:)

```
# df -h

/dev/mapper/system-root                   20G     13G  6,6G   66% /

[...]

/dev/mapper/system-usr--portage          5,0G    916M  3,8G   20% /usr/portage

# ls -l /usr/portage

insgesamt 1008

drwxr-xr-x   45 portage portage  4096  8. Dez 03:31 app-accessibility

[...]

# sudo mount --bind / /mnt/gentoo

# ls -l /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/

insgesamt 0
```

 *Quote:*   

> Edit @Max_Steel: Du stolperst bei der Google-Suche aber nunmal zuerst über die deutschen Tutorials und wunderst dich dann wie veraltet die sind. Da könnte man lieber direkt im ersten Satz auf das englische Wiki verweisen, da dieser Beitrag veraltet ist.

 

Ja das ist leider wahr, und das im ersten Satz nicht aufs Englische verwiesen wird liegt zuweilen daran, dass die deutschen Tutorials aktuell waren, als sie hochgeladen wurden.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *OCmylife wrote:*   

> Arch war halt in 1-2 Stunden wieder so installiert wie vorher, falls ich mal was kaputt gemacht habe. Da dauerte ein chroot ins System + Fehlersuche meistens länger.

 

Hier heißt es nun umdenken und vorbeugen um sich im Fehlerfall doppelte Arbeit zu ersparen. 

 *OCmylife wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gparted kann scheinbar auch ntfs partitionen verkleinern. Somit könnte ich von sdb2 gut was abzwacken   

 

Ja, das klappt eigentlich recht zuverlässig, wenngleich ein vorheriges Backup trotzdem stets anzuraten ist.

 *OCmylife wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das einhängen sollte dann ja auch mit der Gentoo-rescue cd klappen, von der ich installiert habe?
> 
> Also: mount /sda /sdb3
> ...

 

Du meinst sicher die SystemRescueCD, die verwende ich auch meistens dafür, im Grunde aber wurscht. Dein System liegt also auf der sda Platte, würde ich dessen Partitionsschema kennen und deine fstab könnte ich konkreter werden, wenn du Dir unsicher über die vorgehensweise bist. Ansosnten muss ich einfach zu viel schreiben, um alle Eventualitäten abzudecken.

So wie oben von Dir vorgeschlagen wird das jedenfalls nichts, da cp nicht auf Blockebene sondern auf Dateiebene kopiert, damit das Zielpartitionsschema unberührt bleibt.

 *OCmylife wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und Lilo müsste ich mir dann nochmal genauer anschauen. Bin bisher nur grub legacy gewohnt und grub2 wollte bei mir während der Installation nicht so ganz, weshalb ich auf lilo gewechselt bin

 

Ich verwende übrigens auch am liebsten Grub-legacy und komme damit super zurecht, bei Grub2(den ich gar nicht mag) oder Lilo müssen dann ggf bei Problemen  später andere mit Tipps weiterhelfen wenn Du soweit bist...

Ansonsten alles richtig gemacht. Hoffe das wir mit dieser Nebendiskussion nicht _dev_ich's Thread gehijackt haben und später wieder zurück zur Basis finden.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## _dev_ich

@steel,

make -j5 läßt mich ja lächeln, wenn ich mir das dann dann schön mit htop anschaue!

Endlich sind alle 4 Prozessoren auf 100%   :Idea:  . Sehr schön!

Doch wie baue ich mir das jetzt dauerhaft ein, daß make grundsätzlich mit dem Parameter "-j5" läuft?

Ich habs in die CFLAGS mit reingesetzt, scheint aber nicht genommen zu werden.

Momentan bin ich noch dabei, KMS im Kernel einzubinden... Die Steine, über die ich da stolperte

ergaben einen  neuen Thread . Time Source Clock und der Radeon Treiber zicken noch um.

Danke für den KMS Tip!

@mvaterlaus,

Kernelseeds kannte ich auch schon, kam aber noch nicht in Verlegenheit es wirklich nutzen zu müssen,

da ein lspci meistens reichte. Kernelseeds macht doch im Wesentlichen nichts anderes als die Gerätenummer mit einer PCI-Gerätenummerdatenbank abzugleichen, die größer ist als die lokale, oder?

@all

Ich finde es total amüsant, daß hier andere Distris ins Spiel gebracht werden. Für mich völlig abwegig *lach*!

Ich freu mich wie ein Schneekönig auf das fertige System! Die SSD Platte wird in den nächsten Tagen eingebaut und man wird einen Jauchzer aus dem Arbeitszimmer vernehmen, hoffe ich   :Cool: .

Datenübernahme von HD auf SSD werde ich mit partimage machen, bislang lief das immer supi.

Ich bin auch selbst schuld, daß ich die deutsche Doku genommen habe.... Ich weiß doch, die sie immer dem Aktuellen hinterherhinkt   :Rolling Eyes: 

Zukünftig also lieber dichter an der Quelle bleiben, die ist nunmal englisch   :Laughing:  .

----------

## Max Steel

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> @steel,
> 
> make -j5 läßt mich ja lächeln, wenn ich mir das dann dann schön mit htop anschaue!
> 
> Endlich sind alle 4 Prozessoren auf 100%   . Sehr schön!
> ...

 

Ja -j5 ist ne FEine Sache, lass mich dir mal einen etwas frechen Hinweiß geben  :Wink: 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gentoo+make+grunds%C3%A4tzlich+mit+dem+Parameter+-j5+l%C3%A4uft

Dort das Handbuch anklicken und nach eben dem make suchen  :Wink:  du wirst bestimmt drüberstolpern  :Wink: 

----------

## _dev_ich

Um mal kurz auf den Threadtitel zurückzukommen:

Die Timesourceclock ist mitnichten ein Problem, das läuft in jeder Konstellation hier.

Das Problem ist der Radeon Treiber, der jede weitere Bildschirmausgabe (auch seiner selbst   :Mad:  ) löscht.

Für die Betroffenen: RADEON Treiber einfach mal rausschmeißen, bzw als Modul laden lassen. Dann weiter sehen.

Hey @ steel,

der Link (nett gemacht, kannte ich schon  :Wink:  ) hülft leider nicht. 

@all

Wo kann ich den make Parameter -j5 dauerhaft einbauen? Die CFLAGS in der make.conf werden vom gcc gebraucht, nicht von make habe ich zwischenzeitlich gemerkt. gcc hatte sich ümmer über den unbekannten Parameter -j5 beschwert.

Die SSD ist zwischenzeitlich eingebaut, MyGentoo läuft jetzt auf einer 120GB SSD von Samsung. 110€ mit Rahmen, Kabel und USB Adapter, Preis Dezember 2012.

Hobsch aber net mit partimage gemacht, sondern ganz schlicht mit cp, chroot und lilo  :Wink: 

Jetzt wird deutlich, wie irrsinnig viel Zeit es braucht, den Kernel an für sich zu laden, die Phase, in der sich diese Reihe Punkte bildet und dann der Kernel endlich mal ausgeführt werden kann.

Ich möchte das bzImage (testweise) einmal nicht komprimieren lassen, momentan habe ich das empfohlene lzo ausgewählt. Aber eine Auswahl compression=none finde ich nicht. Nur die Auswahl, welches Verfahren ich wünsche.

Gegoogelt habe ich schon, @steel  :Wink: 

Wo schalte ich die compression aus ???

Ich fürchte, das die dekompression länger dauert als das Laden eines größeren Kernels bei einer SSD. Möchte das zumindest mal testen

Alles andere ist irrsinnig schnell. Bis auf diesen behühnerten DHCP-Client   :Evil or Very Mad: . Der bringt mir *gefühlt* eine Sekunde Delay! Muss ich mal genau messen...

Daß ich eine radikale Beschleunigung über eine statische IP Adresse bekäme, weil der Client nicht gestartet werden muß ist schon klar....

Vielleicht werde ich das machen müssen. Fürchte ich....

Ich werde an [FLÖT On]meinem Gentoo[FLÖT Off] so einiges machen, was untypisch ist für mein "normales Vorgehen" *lach!*. Das Teil soll schließlich mal beeindruckend schnell werden   :Laughing: 

Samba läuft inzwischen auch (fast schon so, wie ich es will). Wenn root was in das Freigabeverzeichnis kopiert, haben die anderen da keine Rechte drauf (is jaklar, aber nicht sinnvoll hier) -wird später gemacht-.

Wahrscheinlich muß ich die Rechte für others manuell richten *sfz*. Hat eigentlich mit Samba nix zu tun.

Der plöde RADEON Treiber will immer noch nicht. Hänge hier immer noch in runlevel 2 rum.

Der Treiber wird inzwischen geladen, X wird gestartet, es wird rxvt (just another Shell) gestartet, das sehe ich an der Prozessliste ps ax. rxvt ist meine Lieblingsshell unter X, habe sie in der ~/.xinitrc angemeldet.

Nur bleibt der Monitor (Glasröhre, 21Zoll) schwarz. Aus die Maus.

Egal, ob ich sie im Kernel lade, oder als Modul hat es die selbe Symptomatik. 

Wenn ich den Treiber im Kernel lade, hört der Bootvorgang an der Stelle auf, also muß ich das Modul nehmen.

Bald habe ich die Faxen dicke von dem Teil, werde mal die closedsource Treiber von ati nehmen/testen.

Grumpfl & Tschüß

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> @all
> 
> Wo kann ich den make Parameter -j5 dauerhaft einbauen? Die CFLAGS in der make.conf werden vom gcc gebraucht, nicht von make habe ich zwischenzeitlich gemerkt. gcc hatte sich ümmer über den unbekannten Parameter -j5 beschwert.
> ...

 

Ich habe in meiner "/etc/make.conf" folgendes stehen

```

# MAKEOPTS provides extra options that may be passed to 'make' when a

#     program is compiled. Presently the only use is for specifying

#     the number of parallel makes (-j) to perform. The suggested number

#     for parallel makes is CPUs+1.

#MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"
```

Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe ist das das was du suchst.

MfG

----------

## bell

Ich glaube er sucht 

```
EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-j5"
```

----------

## Josef.95

MAKEOPTS= in der make.conf wird ja "nur" von portage genutzt.

Ich denke es ging ums Kernel kompilieren. Da Kernel kompilieren nicht über portage/emerge ausgeführt wird, sondern i.d.R. manuell angestoßen wird ist es wahrscheinlich das beste und einfachste die gewünschten make Jobs selbst mit anzugeben.

Wenn man das wirklich dauerhaft setzen möchte eignet sich eventuell ein alias (würde ich dafür aber eher nicht nutzen).

Manuell make -jN tippen, und gut ist  :Smile: 

----------

## bell

Ja, und es war ja der Emerge-Parameter "--jobs=5" gemeint, oder? (man emerge).

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> MAKEOPTS= in der make.conf wird ja "nur" von portage genutzt.
> 
> Ich denke es ging ums Kernel kompilieren. Da Kernel kompilieren nicht über portage/emerge ausgeführt wird, sondern i.d.R. manuell angestoßen wird ist es wahrscheinlich das beste und einfachste die gewünschten make Jobs selbst mit anzugeben.
> 
> Wenn man das wirklich dauerhaft setzen möchte eignet sich eventuell ein alias (würde ich dafür aber eher nicht nutzen).
> ...

 

Also wenn es um den Kernel geht. Ich habe früher als gcc 3.XX rauskam meine Kernel lange Zeit trotzdem noch mit gcc 2.95 gebaut. Habe gerade eimal

in meine privaten "docs" geschaut und folgendes gefunden, das kann er sicherlich für seine Bedürfnisse anpassen.

```

make "CC=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/2.95/gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

make "CC=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/2.95/gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" modules_install

make "CC=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/2.95/gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" install
```

MfG

----------

## schmidicom

Vielleicht lässt sich die -j Option bei dem "GNU make" Ersatz "dev-util/makepp" in der Environment Datei dauerhaft speichern?

http://makepp.sourceforge.net/2.0/makepp_command.html#environment

----------

## mvaterlaus

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> @mvaterlaus,
> 
> Kernelseeds kannte ich auch schon, kam aber noch nicht in Verlegenheit es wirklich nutzen zu müssen,
> 
> da ein lspci meistens reichte. Kernelseeds macht doch im Wesentlichen nichts anderes als die Gerätenummer mit einer PCI-Gerätenummerdatenbank abzugleichen, die größer ist als die lokale, oder? 

 

es geht nicht nur darum, dass man die verbaute hardware in einer datenbank nachschauen kann. von dort kriegst du auch eine minimale .config, in welcher du dann alles aktivieren kannst, was in deinen

kernel gehört damit alle deine geräte laufen. auch wusste ich nicht, dass man mit "/" in menuconfig suchen kann, bevor ich kernel-seeds.org benutzt habe... ich sehe hier den vorteil in einer wirklich minimalen kernel konfiguration. kernel-seeds.org bietet auch noch erklärungen zu gewissen parametern, welche im kernel gesetzt werden können

----------

## _dev_ich

Hey, vielen Dank wegen den Tipps zu "make -j5".

MAKE_OPTS sieht ziemlich gut aus  :Wink: 

ALIASES würde ich zustimmenderweise auch mal lieber nicht verwenden, gerade bei "make".

Auch den Tipp mit dem "Suchenbefehl" "/" in menuconfig kannte ich net. Bislang habe ich die Strings immer in der .config gesucht....

MyGentoo geht zwischenzeitlich merkwürdige Wege.

Mir ist vor 3 Tagen ein Notebook "vor die Füße gefallen". DELL, Dualcore, Intelcpu, 4 GBRAM. Für lau. Für ohne Geld. Sogar mit Dockingstation. Kann ich endlich mein lahmes, altes Notebook in die Tonne treten.

UFF!

Richtig feines Teil!

Die SSD mit der MyGentoo-Baustelle eingebaut, <irgendeinlinux> von USBStick gebootet und gechrootet.

WAS?

Gechrootet? Pustekuchen! Nix is! Das Notebook hat ne Intel Core2 (T7700) CPU, MyGentoo habe ich aber auf einem amd64-Rechnerli mit MARCH=native kompiliert *umfall*. Ja ich weiß, es gibt emulation, crosscompiling, chroot32... pipapo.

Na klasse. Grumpfl. Ich wollte ja "native" haben. Wollte ich ja.

Also fang ich von Null auf dem Notebook an. Wird halt ein "native" auf dem IntelRechnerli gebaut.

Brauch inzwischen auch net mehr in die Doku gucken, zum neu aufsetzen *lach*

Ein Verständnisproblem habe ich noch:

Manche sprechen von einer 

/etc/make.conf

Andere sprechen von einer

/etc/portage/make.conf

Sind das Tippfehler oder verwendet portage tatsächlich für sich alleine eine andere make.conf als die des Systemes ???

Sogar in der englischen Gentooduko zu X-install wird von 2 verschiedenen make.conf`s gesprochen...

Als ich die "native" SSD im Notebook gebootet habe, konnte der Kernel aber immerhin booten. Er hat dann abgebrochen, weil er kein Root-Dateisystem finden konnte. Mich hat gewundert, daß er überhaupt diesen Kernel so weit gekriegt hat.

Wenn ich als Prozessor amd64 Architektur gewählt hätte, statt ausgerechnet "native" hätte es diese Probleme nicht gegeben, oder? Der Core2 fällt doch auch unter die X86_amd-Familie....

Bis denne!

----------

## Max Steel

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> Ein Verständnisproblem habe ich noch:
> 
> Manche sprechen von einer 
> 
> /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

Die Erklärung ist einfacher wie du dir vorstellst.

/etc/make.conf und /etc/portage/make.conf sind die gleichen Dateien.

In neu-Installationen ist diese nur nach /etc/portage/make.conf umgezogen worden  :Wink: 

Altbestände laufen noch mit /etc/make.conf, diese können aber entsprechend "upgedatet" werden, wobei es keinen Unterschied macht (und ufed noch mit der alten Position arbeitet was zu inkompatibilitäten führt) ^^

Im gleichen Zuge ist meines Wissens auch /etc/make.profile umgezogen (imho, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-upgrading.xml)

 *Quote:*   

> Als ich die "native" SSD im Notebook gebootet habe, konnte der Kernel aber immerhin booten. Er hat dann abgebrochen, weil er kein Root-Dateisystem finden konnte. Mich hat gewundert, daß er überhaupt diesen Kernel so weit gekriegt hat.

 

Dem Kernel seine CFLAGS werden über .config eingestellt und sind andere als diejenigen die du in der make.conf eingestellt hast, das bedeutet auch -march=native wird garnicht eingestellt.  :Wink: 

Da der Kernel aber auch das wichtigste Teil am ganzen PC darstellt ist das überhaupt nicht verkehrt, denn der Kernel muss ja am stabilsten sein damit ein hängender X noch regestartet werden kann  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Such einfach mal nach fstack-protector oder fomit-frame-pointer (zum Beispiel).

 *Quote:*   

> Na klasse. Grumpfl. Ich wollte ja "native" haben. Wollte ich ja.
> 
> Also fang ich von Null auf dem Notebook an. Wird halt ein "native" auf dem IntelRechnerli gebaut.
> 
> Brauch inzwischen auch net mehr in die Doku gucken, zum neu aufsetzen *lach* 

 

Das einfachste wird sein auf dem alten Laptop die CFLAGS Zeile auszukommentieren und das ganze auf dem Default zu belassen (CFLAGS="-pipe -O2") und emerge -e @system auszuführen. Danach im neuen Laptop chrooten deine Original-CFLAGS wieder einkommentieren, ggfls auf die neuen Begebenheiten anpassen und emerge -1 gcc glibc binutils && emerge -e @world ausführen.

----------

## _dev_ich

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das einfachste wird .....
> 
> .....&& emerge -e @world ausführen.

 

Echt? So einfach? Das wäre ja irre. Werde ich mal ausprobieren.

Ein emerge -e @world kompiliert mir *alles* nochmal neu (bzw -silentoldconfig-mässig) durch ????

Boah, da bin ich ja mal gespannt  :Wink: , kann die SSD und der Dualcore mal zeigen, was sie reißen können   :Twisted Evil:  !

Eigentlich wollte ich nurn Gentoo aufsetzen, inzwischen ist die SSD dazugekommen, jetzt auch noch das schicke DELL-Notebook...  :Shocked:  . Das wird schnell, wie es scheint. Härhär   :Cool: 

Weihnachten kann kommen   :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   
> 
> Das einfachste wird .....
> 
> .....&& emerge -e @world ausführen. 
> ...

 

Beachte bitte den Satz zwischen den beiden Schnipseln von mir  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Das einfachste wird sein auf dem alten Laptop die CFLAGS Zeile auszukommentieren und das ganze auf dem Default zu belassen (CFLAGS="-pipe -O2") und emerge -e @system auszuführen.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Danach im neuen Laptop chrooten deine Original-CFLAGS wieder einkommentieren, ggfls auf die neuen Begebenheiten anpassen und emerge -1 gcc glibc binutils && emerge -e @world ausführen.

 

----------

## _dev_ich

Moin Moin!

Jippi-ya-jey... jippi-ya-jeyyyyy. jippi-ya jeyiiiiyyyyyy   :Cool: 

My Gentoo nimmt Formen an ..... ja jaaaa.....

Max Steel, Deine Tips wegen umkompilieren von WORLD hatten sich erledigt, einige "Rahmenbedingungen" hatten sich geändert, so nenne ich das gerne, wenn ich das System zersemmelt habe  :Wink: .

Jetzt laufen die wichtigsten Dinge, X läuft, FastEthernet läuft, das ganze auf einem Dualcore 4 GB mit der neuen SSD.

Gentoo habe ich 60 GB gegönnt, für das System werden 10-15 GB es reichen.

Jetzt brauchts nur noch einen Windowmanager und die emerge-Orgie der ganzen Tools, die ich so haben will.

Diesmal gab es Null Probleme, mein Herzilein hat ornlich gewummert, bevor ich mich traute das erste mal "startx" einzugeben. Klappte gleich auf Anhieb!

Firefox ist schon kompiliert und läuft. "Meine" GANZ WICHTIG xpenguins sind auch schon in der .xinitrc verankert *lach*. Sowas gönne ich mir dann   :Cool:  xpenguins sind das überflüssigste auf der Welt, aber dennoch ein Muß  :Wink: . My Gentoo eben   :Cool: . xpengiuns sind eines diese netten Gadgets, die extrem ressourchenschonend sind und jeder, der sie sieht, sagt: "Ach wie süüüüüüüss!" 

Schon ziemlich klasse, wie sauber das portage Repository (die Sources) programmiert sind!

So einige emerges hat dieses System ja auch schon gesehen, und nicht der kleinste Fehler während des eigentlichen Kompilierens. Hut ab!

Bin ja schon ne ganze Weile bei Linux, aber mit Gentoo bin ich doch erst wirklich zuhause angekommen. Schönes Gefühl!

Allmählich kann ich nachvollziehen, warum die Gentoo User so einen merkwürdigen Ruf haben .... es braucht schon einigen Biss und viel Know-How um zum Ziel zu kommen. Und ich habe mir abgewöhnt die deutschen Dokus anzuklicken  :Wink: . Und ich habe ganz viel Zeit.

Vielleicht installiere ich heute noch xfce als WM....

Euch einen schönen Sonntag!

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

meinen Glückwunsch zum laufenden Grundsystem ...

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> Vielleicht installiere ich heute noch xfce als WM....

 

Na, denn mal los. Kannst dann ja nochmal berichten, ob das genauso fehlerfrei durchgelaufen ist.

Viele Grüße

----------

## _dev_ich

Cryptosteven,

Dank für deinen Glückwunsch  :Smile: .

Nein, ein emerge  xfce-meta4 hat zuviel Fragen aufgeworfen.

Mir wurde nahe gelegt, daß ich ~x86 als accepted keywords eintragen solle, um es zu kompilieren. Mein "-march=" lautet "prescott", das kommt dem Intel DUAL CORE hier wohl am nächten.... Oder ist das falsch?

Ein kurzes googeln brachte mich dann schnell ins Fahrwasser eines unstable Kompilates, was ich zu erwarten hätte.

Hatte mich sehr gewundert, da xfce doch seitens Gentoo sehr gängig ist, ich hatte erwartet da auf was "stabiles" zu treffen.

Aber bin ich  'eh ein Anhänger der ...box Serien wie Blackbox oder Fluxbox. Blackbox ist seit vielen Jahren tot, so nahm ich Fluxbox als WM.

Das kompilierte wunderbar und läuft jetzt.

1000 Fragen blieben offen, aber ich will euch nicht wegen jedem Sch**ss belästigen und muß erstmal offensichtliche Probleme selbst lösen. Es ist mir einfach zu peinlich, wirklich dumme Fragen zu stellen.

Wenn man mit etwas Neuem anfängt, drängen sich so unglaublich viele Fragen auf... Google is my Friend. Aber Google muß echt oft mein Freund sein, sehr oft.

Portage zum Bleistift ist sicher auch mein Freund, aber ich verstehe diesen Freund nicht immer.

Trotz Onlinedoku, trotz man portage.... soviel kann man gar nicht lesen und dann auch noch behalten.

Es werden während eines Kompilates so dermaßen viele Hinweise ausgespuckt, eigentlich 

muß man jedem Hinweis nach gehen, aber das ist unmöglich, wenn allein Firefox 112 einzelne Pakete beinhaltet. Und am Ende nennt Firefox sich Aurora und ist in Englisch. Wobei englisch für mich kein Problem ist, aber mein System ist nunmal deutsch.

Daß Adobe Flash "masked" ist, kann ich total gut verstehen, weil Flash die größte Sauerei ist, seit es Streaming gibt, es bläst die CPU auf 110% Prozent auf ( <-Scherz) und führt zu Abstürzen, ich weiß das alles von anderen Linux oder Windows-Distris.....

aber letztlich will ich doch nur Videos schaun. Menno.

Und ich habs mit den USE Flags echt noch nicht gerafft. Wenn ich in der make.conf das USE Flag mp3 auf minus setze....

Muß ich dann systemweit auf mp3 verzichten, oder sollte ich ein spezielles USE Flag lieber auf eine bestimmte Applikation via package.use setzen?

Wenn ich mir so einige make.confs im Netz ansehe, deren Useflags mehrere hundert Einträge umfasst, würde ich persönlich slightly die Übersicht verlieren. Mehr als "slightly"... eher "completely".

Und das möchte ich als Gentoo-User nicht.... da wollte ich nicht hin.

Aber ich bin auch noch nicht da, wo ich hin wollte.

Das Leben ist ein großer Fluß, isn`t it?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> Cryptosteven,
> 
> Dank für deinen Glückwunsch .
> 
> Nein, ein emerge  xfce-meta4 hat zuviel Fragen aufgeworfen.
> ...

 

DAS solltest du auf keinen Fall machen, wenn du nciht weißt was du tust. Zudem lese ich aus deinen Beiträgen heraus, dass du wenig bis gar keine Erfahrung hast. Wenn du ein einzelnes Paket freischalten willst gehört das bitte in die package.keywords!

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> Mein "-march=" lautet "prescott", das kommt dem Intel DUAL CORE hier wohl am nächten.... Oder ist das falsch?
> 
> Ein kurzes googeln brachte mich dann schnell ins Fahrwasser eines unstable Kompilates, was ich zu erwarten hätte.
> 
> Hatte mich sehr gewundert, da xfce doch seitens Gentoo sehr gängig ist, ich hatte erwartet da auf was "stabiles" zu treffen.
> ...

 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber bin ich  'eh ein Anhänger der ...box Serien wie Blackbox oder Fluxbox. Blackbox ist seit vielen Jahren tot, so nahm ich Fluxbox als WM.
> 
> Das kompilierte wunderbar und läuft jetzt.
> ...

 Ds sind doch nur die Abhängigkeiten, die werden nur einmal installiert und nicht für jedes Paket was die benötigen. So ist das bei jedem Linux bzw. auch wohl auch bei Windows. Denn da musst man auch z.B. das .Net Framework intallieren um .Net Applicationen zu installieren. Bei Linux is es eben einiges modularer und es ist nicht usus Big Binaries zu installieren. *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Daß Adobe Flash "masked" ist, kann ich total gut verstehen, weil Flash die größte Sauerei ist, seit es Streaming gibt, es bläst die CPU auf 110% Prozent auf ( <-Scherz) und führt zu Abstürzen, ich weiß das alles von anderen Linux oder Windows-Distris.....
> 
> aber letztlich will ich doch nur Videos schaun. Menno.
> ...

 

Also hier ist www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.258 als stable markeirt...

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ich habs mit den USE Flags echt noch nicht gerafft. Wenn ich in der make.conf das USE Flag mp3 auf minus setze....
> 
> Muß ich dann systemweit auf mp3 verzichten, oder sollte ich ein spezielles USE Flag lieber auf eine bestimmte Applikation via package.use setzen?
> ...

 

Ja, spezielle use-flags, die du nicht systemweit haben willst, in die package.use

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich mir so einige make.confs im Netz ansehe, deren Useflags mehrere hundert Einträge umfasst, würde ich persönlich slightly die Übersicht verlieren. Mehr als "slightly"... eher "completely".
> 
> Und das möchte ich als Gentoo-User nicht.... da wollte ich nicht hin.
> ...

 

Die Ausgabe von emerge --info liefert dir alle global aktivierten Use-Flags. Auch welche über das Portage Profil angewählt werden! Bei der Wahl von einem Desktop Profil sind das eben viele, die du aber nicht alle in deiner make.conf eintragen musst (das ist der zweck des Profils...)

 *_dev_ich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber ich bin auch noch nicht da, wo ich hin wollte.
> 
> Das Leben ist ein großer Fluß, isn`t it?

 

----------

